# Keen Sandals?



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am on the cusp of deciding to purchase some SPD sandals. i never liked the idea of eth lake and shimano, as they leave the toe open. my wife loves her shimano sandals, but gets rocks kicked up every now and then.

anyone tried the keen commuter sandals? i have read a few reviews from other sites, but didnt see anything here. they are steep, but they are the only cycling sandals that cover the toes.

https://www.keenfootwear.com/product_detail.aspx?sku=1264


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't have the commuter sandals, but I have the Newport (I think), and they are great. I've worn them a lot for at least two years, and they are still in great shape. I assume the Commuter has a stiffer sole.

The quality on the ones I've worn is outstanding. As a bonus, they are machine washable.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

I have non spd Keens. They have a very contoured footbed so make sure you can stand them at all. They fit me well so I give em a thumbs up. My wife also noticed the spd version in her Terry catalog and I'll be getting her some before summer. I might even get myself a pair.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The Keens look pretty nice. I have worn out two pair of Lake SPD sandals while commuting. The Lake sandals do have a lip around the front to protect your toes vice the open front of the shimanos. Lake and Shimano use the same sole. 

SPD sandals have more shoe forward of your toes plus the cleats were a little further back than a road shoe. Make sure you check the overlap with the front tire/fenders.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

weltyed said:


> i am on the cusp of deciding to purchase some SPD sandals. i never liked the idea of eth lake and shimano, as they leave the toe open. my wife loves her shimano sandals, but gets rocks kicked up every now and then.
> 
> anyone tried the keen commuter sandals? i have read a few reviews from other sites, but didnt see anything here. they are steep, but they are the only cycling sandals that cover the toes.
> 
> https://www.keenfootwear.com/product_detail.aspx?sku=1264


Love my Keens. They don't replace flip-flops, but for riding a bike they work well. Didn't realize they made a SPD model.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I have the Newports (non-SPuD) and the Shimano clipless sandals. Damn you Keen! Now I need to justify getting a 3rd pair. I'd have to ditch the first 2 to make room. The Shimanos are a little big on me. hmmmm....dilemmas. Very happy with my Keens otherwise, in fact I just slipped them on before reading this. I think its a sign


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I would try the Newports on first - I had a pair and couldn't stand them. I know, I'm the only person on the planet that doesn't like Keens. 

//I found crocs horribly uncomfortable too....


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I have normal Keens that I like, but I tried on the SPD ones at REI today and found them odd where the rubber bit hit my toe. I really wanted to like them, but it was not to be. 

Anyone have luck?


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Take this with a shaker of salt cause I really don't like keens, I've also never used the SPD keens.

Generally people wear sandals because they are cooler, but keens are still warm, especially when your sweating.

Keens also claim to be waterproof, nope, your feet will definitely get wet if you walk through water.

Honestly, someone please enlighten me, keens are basically shoes that are meant to be worn sockless, but they still get stinky. They are supposed to be good boating shoes, but they take longer to dry off than normal sandals. IMO they tried to make something good at everything and ended up with something great at nothing and mediocre at most things.

Yes I have owned a pair, I gave them to my dad (who loves them) and went back to chacos .

Rant over, you can now yell at me for opposing your opinions.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> Take this with a shaker of salt cause I really don't like keens, I've also never used the SPD keens.
> 
> Generally people wear sandals because they are cooler, but keens are still warm, especially when your sweating.
> 
> ...



I agree, you can't have a shoe that does it all. I started using SPD sandals for my commute in Hawaii. They weren't as effective or efficient as a regular cycling shoe, but I usually had some rain on my commute and I didn't have to deal with wet shoes and socks. They did get funky, usually they would get a soak in deep sink or would spend a little time with the pressure washer and simple green at work.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

JP said:


> I have normal Keens that I like, but I tried on the SPD ones at REI today and found them odd where the rubber bit hit my toe. I really wanted to like them, but it was not to be.
> 
> Anyone have luck?


I found the same issue, JP. Couldn't quite find a size that mitigated that feeling. I too wanted to like them due to the coverage and the rest of the feel. Left without 'em.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

*Keen fan forever*



threesportsinone said:


> Keens also claim to be waterproof, nope, your feet will definitely get wet if you walk through water.


It's hard to even take that as a serious complaint, since they are obviously sandals. Keen's claim to waterproofness is for the material of the shoe (it won't be damaged by getting wet), not that your feet won't get wet. All river/boating sandals make the same claims.

I've been wearing Keen's since REI first started stocking them (5+ years?), and pretty much wear no other brand of shoes now (I've got dress shoes I'll wear ~1 week a year) ... we probably have a dozen pairs between my wife, I, and our 3 year old son. I usually wear the soles out after ~18 months and buy a new pair, but keep the old ones around to thrash.

Pre-Keen's I wore Teva's and Chaco's, but never liked the lack of toe-cover (more for aesthetics than protection back then).

I'm stoked to hear they have SPD shoes now. I had the original Shimano sandals and wore them until they fell apart. Later Shimano's didn't have the same fit, and I could never find the Lake's to try.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of the SPD Keens from REI, but I've got no miles in them as it's been too cold here. Seem like they're nicely made though, just like other Keen products.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

keens don't fit me well... nothing like a big lump right in the wrong place on the footbed. btw, lake has a new model that looks pretty good if you like spd sandals... IIWM, touring or freeride shoes


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

JP said:


> I have normal Keens that I like, but I tried on the SPD ones at REI today and found them odd where the rubber bit hit my toe. I really wanted to like them, but it was not to be.
> 
> Anyone have luck?


Exact same experience. Not only did I have to go up a half size but that darn rubber toecap is uncomfortable. My regular Keens are perfect!


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

empty_set said:


> I found the same issue, JP. Couldn't quite find a size that mitigated that feeling. I too wanted to like them due to the coverage and the rest of the feel. Left without 'em.



I too want to love them for that reason, thought of cutting some of my toe temporarily crossed my mind as a quick fix. Ultimately, this passed into a non-thought, and I put the sandal back on the shelf and walked away to only be sad temporarily.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> Take this with a shaker of salt cause I really don't like keens, I've also never used the SPD keens.
> 
> Generally people wear sandals because they are cooler, but keens are still warm, especially when your sweating.
> 
> ...


They are good for what they are, but not perfect. For lounging and hanging on the beach I wear flip flops. For hiking where I might go swimming on a rocky beach and maybe through some water on the trail the Keens work well. Keens and flip flops are all I wear when we vacation in HI. I like the toe coverage better than my old Tevas--I used to hike with them also, but was always stubbing my toes on something. Wife has a hard time wearing them because she has a small little toe and it pokes around the side of the sandal where the webbing is.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Keen -- Love 'em but they are not perfect*

I have the Newports (and am wearing them at the moment). Two points....

A. They can be hot and stinky. The top cap cuts down on air circulation and traps grit. I have found two ways to deal with that issue. One is to take them into the shower with you about once a week if you are wearing them sockless. The other is to wear cycling socks. If you are commuting then you have a great excuse.

2. If they don't feel right at the beginning then don't buy that size. Keens have a ridge which is supposed to lie under your toe joints. If you can feel the ridge pressing on your toes or your toes need to press against the end to get the ridge to be in the right location then you have the wrong size. This sounds complicated but you will feel the difference immediately.

The sole on the Newport is stiff enough for commuting unless you really need the SPD.

Ken


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I used some Tevas and regular pedals for several years in the summer.

It was great. 

Got tan lines on my feet


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*I'll let you know what I think*

When they get here! Just pressed purchase from REI on a pair. I've used the Shimano/lakes before and found them lacking both in style and comfort. We'll see how these do. Darn it, if only Chaco made an SPD sandal.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Those of you who have the spd version, what are they like for just walking around in? My husband keeps trying to convince me to go clipless on my commuter, but I LIVE in my chacos. Literally. I can see being talked into a sandal that I can walk around in, but I'm not for hauling around an extra pair of shoes all the time.

The other issue I have has been brought up already. I'm in Tucson, and heat is the main reason I won't hear of wearing cycling shoes in the summer. My feet get hot enough as it is, I want as much airflow as possible...


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've only got a couple of 20-miles rides in them, but so far the Keen SPD's are nice. Comfortable and easy to walk in - the only way I know I'm in a bike shoe is every once in a while I'll hear the cleat tap. They provide decent support when pedaling comparable to other cycling shoes I suppose. They're like other Keens with the cinch up lacing and allow for a snug fit. I've never used a cycling sandal before, but see these as my main commuter and easy rider shoes.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Jan 27, 2005)

*Keen.... well maybe just okay..*

My Keen Commuters showed up last night. I promptly put cleats on them.. or tried to. The footbed on the left sandal came loose, letting the plate for the cleat slip up under the footbed. I tracked that down and attached the left cleat. Then applied a bit of super glue to hold the footbed back in place.
Slap the sandals on this morning and clipped in and headed out on my morning commute. Thinking to myself hmmm I've got new shoes on and I should check how hard they are to get unclipped I tried before I'd gone to far to unclip.. left shoe first.. couldn't get the sandal to disengage.. then right.. same thing. I pedaled over to a light pole and leaned against it and finally got both to release. The left shoe being still very stiff and very hard to get out of the pedal. I figured it was a cleat adjustment issue and rode on to work, carefully disengaging from the pedals before hitting any danger areas like stop lights or parking lot entrances. At work I pulled the cleat loose and adjusted it a bit. Hopped back on the bike and road home, a little easier release on the left side, still not optimal. All in all I think I'm sending them back. I'm just not $115 worth of impressed. They're more attractive than my Shimano sandals, but certainly not more functional. Maybe one day Chaco will make SPD sandals and my shoe lust will be fulfilled!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe we should ask chaco for an spd-ready sole.... You can already send in your sandals for re-soling, so maybe the could start by only offering it as a re-soling option.... someone should write a letter!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> Maybe we should ask chaco for an spd-ready sole.... You can already send in your sandals for re-soling, so maybe the could start by only offering it as a re-soling option.... someone should write a letter!


I have spoken to a close inside souce at Chaco and was told that they have looked into a cycling sandal but the project will not be happening anytime soon, if ever. I'll re-iterate the interest here...

singlecross


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

If Chaco were to make an SPD sandal, would it continue to use the Vibram sole? Thats half the reason I love chacos, the other half being the one piece strap, and the last half being the toe loop.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

threesportsinone said:


> If Chaco were to make an SPD sandal, would it continue to use the Vibram sole?


The short answer is I don't know, but I would assume so as that is what is on the Z/1, Z/2 on which the cycling sandals would most logically be based.

singlecross


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've now got a couple weeks on the Keen SPD sandals and still loving them. Mostly after work fixie rides through the country on warmer evenings. The footbeds are designed so they are removeable to access the cleat fixing plate. I popped mine off while installing one of the cleats and just as easily popped it back on. It has stayed in place since. I'm looking forward to warmer weather so I can put some longer rides on the Keen's. I like 'em. Highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

finally tried a pair and unfortunately have the same reviews as most of y'all:

the rubber toe-cap pressing down on my toes is a deal breaker.

I installed the cleats and did one ride with them on the 4th of July. I could not WAIT to get them off my feet when I got home. So now they're back in the box with the receipt, awaiting return.

Bummer. I love the Newports but these are a totally different mold. How could they sign off on this design?


PS - I wear a size 10. Tried a 10 and a 10.5, same result.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> finally tried a pair and unfortunately have the same reviews as most of y'all:
> 
> the rubber toe-cap pressing down on my toes is a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Weren't you gonna try a size bigger?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am getting ready to purchase some SPD Keens. I have worn keens, 90% of the days for the last 3 years. I own several different models. The newports are great for backpacking and for cycling my non-clip pedal bikes. So I am hoping these will work out.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

desmo13 said:


> So I am hoping these will work out.


good luck with that. I love my Newports too, but the SPDs are not close to being the same sandal.


----------



## carlton (Apr 8, 2007)

The whole reason I like regular Keens is that they have a wider than normal toebox. For some reason Keen made the SPD version with a narrower toebox and it is not a comfortable fit for me. Like others have done I left the store without them. Maybe they will get it right next time.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought the Keen's over the weekend from REI ($115.00). So far, I like them. They seem like they will be great for my commute to work, or the store, or the movies.

My main motive in puchasing them was to have a shoe that I could still clip in with, but then walk around with other people in public places and not look like a complete geek, and eliminate the need to take a pair of shoes to change into once I arrived at said public places.

I wore them without socks today on my commute. I was a bit worried about some pinching that I thought might occur, but it was fine, no problem. 

I wouldn't choose these sandals as a long ride option. But for short commutes, trips to the store/movies/pharmacy/friend's houses, they seem like they will do the job just fine, and serve their purpose for me.

Now my only delima is that I usually go to spin class after work on M and W. And now here I am at work, with only these sandals as my option for spin class later. I'm not too excited about trying these sandals out in a spin class situation. Maybe I can bribe my husband to come to class, and bring my regular cycling shoes.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

P.S. The Keen's may just accomplish breaking a bad habit I've developed. I swing my foot in instead of out, to clip out. I know this is backwards, but it's a learned behavior I can not seem to break. First time I clipped out in the sandals, I realized that my shoe normally protects my foot from hitting the bike. The sandals, don't! So already I'm starting to clip out correctly due to the adverse effects of clipping out my old way in the sandals.

Now if I can just learn to clip out on the left....


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Found the perfect workaround.

Keen Newports+platform pedals=nice commute this morning. 7 miles, some minor hills, some recently re-chip-sealed roads, no problems.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I concur that they are hard to clip out of. I think that if I lace them up tight enough to facilitate clipping out easily, I loose the comfort of a sandal and have some pinching going on, on the outsides of my feet. Socks might negate that, but... do I really want to wear socks and sandals? I'm thinking I might return them and get some Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seeks instead. They will accomplish my main goal which was a clip in shoe that doesn't LOOK like a clip in shoe for rides where I will spend time off the bike amongst the normies.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Keen will be releasing the 'Springwater' SPD shoe for fall. I can't find any pictures and don't know what they'll be modeled after. I'm hoping they are more Bronx/Briggs-style than running-shoe style (might as well get the Pearl Izumis). Shoes make a lot more sense than sandles from my commuting perspective... especially for real 6am commuters!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

those are the shoes my wife has. she likes them. but she really likes the shimano sandals.

looks like the keens might not be the best thing. kind 50/50 on the reviews here.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

threesportsinone said:


> Take this with a shaker of salt cause I really don't like keens, I've also never used the SPD keens.
> 
> Generally people wear sandals because they are cooler, but keens are still warm, especially when your sweating.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I've never had hotter/stinkier feet than when I started wearing Keen sandals. They take forever to dry if they get wet, too. 

I wear Mion sandals now- they're more comfortable, and, while they aren't totally sweat-less, they dry off really fast.


----------

